# Okay so...



## Fox Glove (Oct 15, 2007)

My friend has Acid. I swore never to do drugs, except maybe that, because I'm curious, studied it throughly, and she knows how to do it right. 
Pros:
Always wanted to try it
It's not an addictive substance
Probably won't be hospitalized or something bad like that. (unless I do stupid stuff to injure myself.)
Cons:
If mom or dad finds out, I'm fucked.
It pools blood in the back of your brain, so doing a lot of it COULD potentially be dangerous
I'm probably not the most emotionally stable person right now.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm all for telling you not to do it, but then again I'd also be all for knocking you out to make sure you don't, so.....yeah.....my answer is NO


----------



## Eevee (Oct 15, 2007)

remember kids, losing your grip on reality makes you 20x cooler


----------



## stoelbank (Oct 15, 2007)

drugs suck.. go take an overdose of alcohol instead,


----------



## TheGru (Oct 15, 2007)

My advice: No, just no, you're too young to be screwing yourself over like that.

And on the subject of peer pressure: If you have a friend who does drugs then you have to try and convince them out of it, if they can't accept that it's destroying them, then just leave them; they've obviously chosen the substance over the people that care about them.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Oct 15, 2007)

My answer is NO.  A drug such as acid is still a drug, and they're bad for you, no matter how much effect they would have on you after you consume or inject them into yourself.  So my advice is this: don't do it.


----------



## FurryFox (Oct 15, 2007)

Soo ... are you taking advice on whether or not to do it? Because if I was you, I would probably only do it once with a small amount, and then see how I react to it, but thats me.


----------



## Tarrock (Oct 15, 2007)

It's not an addictive substance, but it can be if you got an addictive personality.
Never really liked drugs myself. Lost to many friends to drugs, not to mention broke my heart when i found out my last gf did ectasy and pot.
few weeks ago was extremely bored and decided to get high off of canned air. Did and loved the high feeling, but afterwards I didn't really want to hurt myself with it, not to mention I got a somewhat addictive personallity, so it took some effort not to get high again.
Drugs aren't worth doing imo, to bad of side effects.

Also


> I'm probably not the most emotionally stable person right now.



Probthe best reason to not do any form of drugs, that's how you get addicted to em.
A drug is a drug is a drug.


----------



## Vore Writer (Oct 15, 2007)

Don't fucking do it.


----------



## Keyan Marvel (Oct 15, 2007)

Nope, don't do it


----------



## Esplender (Oct 15, 2007)

I'd do it. And that's what I'll limit myself to. Crack and meth are definite no-nos.


----------



## sedric (Oct 15, 2007)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> My friend has Acid. I swore never to do drugs, except maybe that, because I'm curious, studied it throughly, and she knows how to do it right.


Right, well, as a no-drink-no-drugs kinda guy I can't give any first-hand thoughts on this. I will say this though: by and large it's your own choice what you do with your body and your own responsibility to know what the fuck you're doing. With that in mind...



> I'm probably not the most emotionally stable person right now.


This is a bloody good reason not to do it. I believe the phrase Timothy Leary used was "set and setting" - both your mindset and surroundings play a key role in how the trip goes. You really want to be minimising the likelihood that you're going to end up thinking demons are chasing you around the house or something, so you should make sure you're in a good state of mind before doing anything of this sort


----------



## sateva9822 (Oct 15, 2007)

Esplender said:
			
		

> I'd do it. And that's what I'll limit myself to. Crack and meth are definite no-nos.



I second that opinion... koke is bad shit too... 

But for some one you're age might I suggest Mushrooms.. You still get a strong hallucinogenic effect with out ending up sounding like Hunter S. Tomson when you're older. 

Organics, yaaaay


----------



## Krystalynn (Oct 15, 2007)

[size=medium]Go ahead, and do it. It's perfectly harmless, if you consider losing friends, possible bodly disruptions, probably might screw up your brain, will not be as respected by a lot of your peers, definately will screw up your emotions some (especially if you're in a slump), and the chance you might become mentally addicted to the substance, end up wasting lots of money on it in the future, and not to mention you might one day overdose and die on it, as harmless.


In serious opinion: No. Drugs are bad, I used to do them. I quit, find myself much happier and definately more 'free' without them. Stay away from them! But that's just my opinion.[/size]


----------



## TexasCoyote (Oct 15, 2007)

I've thought about trying it myself, but there's just so much wrong with it. Sure you might have a GREAT time zoning out, not in your right mind and be like........the carpet is moving........If that sounds like fun do it. Ehhhhh, not so much to me. Though I have done weed once, and......an hour seemed like a day and I looked at clouds and thought they were penis's so......yeah, hahaha. I didn't do it again.

The Coyote


----------



## DavidN (Oct 15, 2007)

It's clear that you know the risks that you would be taking. Look at the list of pros and cons you've just typed out yourself - the "pro" ones don't really seem all that convincing, and the "con"s are rather decisive.


----------



## Emil (Oct 15, 2007)

No. No, no, no, no. No. However, if you for some reason do decide to do acid, the only plus I could ever see is actually understanding the Pink Floyd videos...


----------



## Janglur (Oct 15, 2007)

LSD is not funny.  The high it causes it, basically, from brain damage.  And that damage is permanent.

Ever heard of a 'flashback'?  Even casual, infrequent users can experience them.


No.  Don't.
There's a LOT better choices if you have to be curious about drugs.  Studies show one particular plant is less dangerous than tobacco.

Though, call me killjoy, i'd ban tobacco too.  And booze.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Oct 15, 2007)

It's pretty sad when you're so bored you have to damage your brain to have a good time. Go watch a trippy movie instead. I could recommend some. Pro: you can turn the DVD player off any time you want.


----------



## Esplender (Oct 15, 2007)

Uhh. Some people need to do a bit of research.

http://erowid.org/chemicals/lsd/lsd_effects.shtml

http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/lsd/lsd_info7.shtml

http://www.doitnow.org/pages/115.html

(I'm not asking anyone to read all of that. But there are nice, big chunks of information to keep in mind. Even some on the effects of the brain in the second link.)

Either way. Remember that even the simplest of tasks has a risk in some form. But the will to take that risk comes down to you. 
Nobody will bad mouth you for turning it down. If they do, then they're the ones who have caved in.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 16, 2007)

Eh, do it.

What do you have to lose? Moments of your life devoted to flashbacks? Possibly an ability to perceive reality such as those around you? Emotional instability will probably equate to a bad trip.

Of course, I don't really see the big deal personally. I would probably do it if I were in your place.


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 16, 2007)

Well she wasn't peer pressuring me. In fact, she said I didn't have to if I didn't want to.
I actually did have a bit of the sugar cube, and it felt kind of good, and funny. And shit looked kind of glowy. But that's the extent of it. So based on that, my reaction would probably not be bad.
And she's doing all right, never been happier apparently.
So next time, I may try some more, but only one hit. Because it's when you do a lot that you see really weird shit and hallucinate.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 16, 2007)

:|

*shakes his  head* I'll refrain from commentary since I'd likely get banned...


----------



## Oni (Oct 16, 2007)

Since no one else will say it, 

Rose, you are an idiot.

It is your life though, so if you want to take chances at permanently damaging your mind with lsd go right ahead.


----------



## furryskibum (Oct 16, 2007)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> So based on that, my reaction would probably not be bad.



Based on a positive experience with a dangerous substance, you're thinking of doing it again, and perhaps in larger amounts?

:|



			
				RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> Well she wasn't peer pressuring me.


Actually, doing it in your presence is all the peer pressure it usually takes, no matter what she says.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 16, 2007)

furryskibum said:
			
		

> RoseTheSexKitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Based on holding a firecracker in my hand and lighting it, it only stung, so I should be able to hold a stick of dynamite in my hand too and light it and be just fine! 




			
				RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> Well she wasn't peer pressuring me. In fact, she said I didn't have to if I didn't want to.
> And she's doing all right, never been happier apparently.



So, if my friend takes a big stick, and hits himself in the balls as hard as he can, and he's just fine, then I should maybe try it too right, as long as he says I don't have to if I don't want to, even though he did it and he's just fine. Yeah lets try that.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't think you're an idiot.

Although, as you ask your peers for advice and we advise (/pressure) you into not doing it - you seem dead-set on doing it. Seems mighty familiar to me.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 16, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> I don't think you're an idiot.
> 
> Although, as you ask your peers for advice and we advise (/pressure) you into not doing it - you seem dead-set on doing it. Seems mighty familiar to me.



you mean kinda like where weeks ago I (amoung other friends) told one of my ex-friends to not cut himself with a razor, but the dumbass did it anyway and then showed it to everyone?


----------



## Oni (Oct 16, 2007)

Also RoseTheSexKitten, do not take advice from those who tell you to take illegal drugs. Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## net-cat (Oct 16, 2007)

I wouldn't have done it...

If you're going to do it, though, you'd damn well better be willing to accept the consequences. (Whatever they may end up being...)


----------



## furryskibum (Oct 16, 2007)

btw, Oni, you're approaching post #666.  m/

X3


----------



## Krystalynn (Oct 16, 2007)

[size=medium]Me finds it silly that you ask for advice on something, and when the majority say no, you go ahead and do it anyway. What is the point of seeking advice then, if you no listen to it? O.-.o



Oh, and this might get me some negative eyes looking upon me, buuuuuut.

If you ever end up getting lost in the drugs, become a major addict, and end up getting severely injured, completely fucked mentally wise, or perhaps even die...

Then know that come your funeral, I will start dancing while singing "another one bites the dust" !~[/size]


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 16, 2007)

Krystalynn said:
			
		

> [size=medium]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In my mind I think of that as natural selection. You know, how some gazelles will roam right next to a pack of lions?


----------



## Jelly (Oct 16, 2007)

You're so full of it. 20 bucks says you won't do it.


----------



## Oni (Oct 16, 2007)

furryskibum said:
			
		

> btw, Oni, you're approaching post #666.  m/
> 
> X3


Ha, so I am. Thank you for the reminder furryskibum.


----------



## TheGru (Oct 16, 2007)

Threadlock in...


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 16, 2007)

I would think that people would be a little more open minded about this, and you people obviously know nothing of LSD, it's nothing like holding a stick of dynamite in your hand or punching yourself in the balls, it's not like ecstasy, or smack, or crack.
What if I had said mushrooms? Fuck would you people have fucking freaked about that? No probably not. LSD is pretty much only a stronger form of shrooms.
think I'm an idiot, I may or may not get to do it.
Thread lock is probably going to be much appreciated in a minute, considering all the flaming and sudden mad debating about drug use in this thread.
Wow sorry I wasted my time, I tried a little and I thought hey! maybe I should experiment. I only get one lifetime eh? Well oh no, apparently this is some sin against the furry fandom. Jesus christ, I bet half of you have smoked pot and thought nothing of it.


----------



## Tarrock (Oct 16, 2007)

You kinda incite these flames on yourself most of the time.

You come here and ask 'Should I do drugs? They're bad for me, but my life is going downhill', then when everyone says no, you come back and say 'I did lsd anyways, think i'll do more next time' and at the end of the day we are left asking ourselfs,

Why was this thread even made?


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 16, 2007)

LSD isn't even addictive, dear fucking god, I never said my life is going downhill, jesus fucking nipples, I did a MINISCULE amount. By the time you all said no, I had left anyways, and had no means of checking the internet. I was probably engaged in making out too. Meh. Tomato tomatah.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 16, 2007)

You might find these helpful, even though it's a bit too late...

One...

Two...

Three...

Four...

Five...

Six...

Seven...

Eight...

Nine...

Ten...


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Paul Revere (Oct 16, 2007)

I took LSD once.  It made the brick fireplace in my friends house look like a scene from Harry Potter.  Remember the part where the big fat guy taps on the brick wall in the train station and it opens up?  It looked pretty much exactly like that.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 16, 2007)

| _________ |
   ........||.........
 ..........||...........
_______||________
|||||||||||||||||||
_______||________


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 16, 2007)

Ooops, me bad... got to poking around and plugged in the wrong drugslang terms......... *   :shock:


One...

Two...

Three...

Four...

Five...

Six...

Seven...

Eight...

Nine...

Ten...


Lot's more where these came from!

Oh, this looked interesting, too...




--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## stoelbank (Oct 16, 2007)

If you want to do it then i doubt anybody can stop you, but if you just hold on to not doing it then i guess you will end up happier. drugs destroy lives, although its not addictive  and all off that its still drugs. if you really want to do yourself a favor then don't,


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Rilvor (Oct 16, 2007)

Don't whine to us about not being able to check, if you'd really cared enough about wether you were doing them or not, you would have waited for the advice you asked for. The fact that you are even considering drugs as an excuse OR escape from your life problems is fucking pathetic, so I don't even want to hear it.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 16, 2007)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> I would think that people would be a little more open minded about this, and you people obviously know nothing of LSD, it's nothing like holding a stick of dynamite in your hand or punching yourself in the balls, it's not like ecstasy, or smack, or crack.



It's an illegal substance that damages your body, a drug is a drug, enough said, don't make excuses to yourself. Whats even sadder is in your rush you've completely overlooked it and taken my example in literal translation, but just for the sake of argument YES IT IS MORON, It's a dangerous substance and you HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU ARE DOING, thank god I'm not your friend or I'd bust your ass, maybe a night or two in jail would open your eyes eh?


			
				RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> What if I had said mushrooms? Fuck would you people have fucking freaked about that? No probably not. LSD is pretty much only a stronger form of shrooms.
> think I'm an idiot, I may or may not get to do it.
> Thread lock is probably going to be much appreciated in a minute, considering all the flaming and sudden mad debating about drug use in this thread.
> Wow sorry I wasted my time, I tried a little and I thought hey! maybe I should experiment. I only get one lifetime eh?



yeah, you only get one lifetime, what could a little LSD hurt, RIGHT?


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 16, 2007)

Haha. I love these forums, purely for things like this.


"Should I do drugs?"
Sure, why not? It's your life, do what you want with it. _If_ you get damaged, it's your fault/problem.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 16, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Haha. I love these forums, purely for things like this.
> 
> 
> "Should I do drugs?"
> Sure, why not? It's your life, do what you want with it. _If_ you get damaged, it's your fault/problem.



You have a good point there...for a little bit I forgot my motto of apathy...have fun peeps


----------



## Eevee (Oct 16, 2007)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> What if I had said mushrooms? Fuck would you people have fucking freaked about that? No probably not. LSD is pretty much only a stronger form of shrooms.


I would have approximately the same reaction whether you said LSD, pot, or whiskey.  They are substances deliberately _designed_ to fuck with your head, and I happen to like my head where and how it is, so taking any of them strikes me as anywhere from stupid to an astounding waste of time.

Beyond that, I don't care.



			
				RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> Thread lock is probably going to be much appreciated in a minute, considering all the flaming and sudden mad debating about drug use in this thread.


You sure love having threads locked when you don't get the answers you want.



			
				RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> I only get one lifetime eh? Well oh no, apparently this is some sin against the furry fandom. Jesus christ, I bet half of you have smoked pot and thought nothing of it.


Why did you even ask if half the possible responses were going to make you angry and not affect what you actually did?  Were you hoping we would justify your drug use for you?



			
				Roose Hurro said:
			
		

> Ooops, me bad... got to poking around and plugged in the wrong drugslang terms.........


How do you mix up LSD and meth?  D:


----------



## Darc (Oct 16, 2007)

I'll admit, I do not agree with what you've done (and no, I have never done drugs but thank you for assuming everyone has). Yet since I am not your parent, guardian or next of kin it is not my place to tell you no.  I also know that as a teenager you probably feel you know what's best for you, you have all the answers and no one has the right to try to advise you - even when you asked for the advice.

And if that's how you feel, fine.

But remember this...

Whatever you do, YOU and only YOU are responsible for the consequences.  Not your parents. Not your friends. Not society. Not anyone else in your life.  YOU.  If something in your life goes wrong due to an action you took, you have no business placing the blame on another's shoulders.  You admit things didn't work out and you learn from it.

Too many people blame others for their actions. There is only one person who can make you do anything. That's yourself.

If you insist on doing this then no one can stop you.  But, if it comes back to bite you remember, you made that choice, no one else.  

This last bit isn't advice but a request... whatever you decide try to be careful, okay?


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 16, 2007)

No I love locking threads when drama gets out of hand. Maybe you mods should realize that. Maybe you should actually do your fucking JOB. Does that ring a bell? It's not my job to remind you to lock a thread when things get out of hand.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 16, 2007)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> No I love locking threads when drama gets out of hand. Maybe you mods should realize that. Maybe you should actually do your fucking JOB. Does that ring a bell? It's not my job to remind you to lock a thread when things get out of hand.



If you're going to tell people you are/are planning doing drugs, don't whine when you get slapped around for it. Especially when you've went against common sense, logic, and advice of others and did it/planning on doing it anyway.


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm not whining you fuckwad, I'm saying mods should do their JOBS and LOCK threads like they are supposed to. God out of all the forums I've been on, you guys are the only ones who have let drama get to this level of ridiculous flaming and trolling and silly drama-inducing arguements.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 16, 2007)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> I'm not whining you fuckwad, I'm saying mods should do their JOBS and LOCK threads like they are supposed to. God out of all the forums I've been on, you guys are the only ones who have let drama get to this level of ridiculous flaming and trolling and silly drama-inducing arguements.



Then you haven't seen some of the forums out there. Look if you came here expecting people to coddle you over this you are wrong, this forum has a lot of intelligent people, and this kind of nonsense is frowned upon greatly. Whats scratching my ass about this is you went and asked for advice and then did it anyway! And seriously, don't tell me you couldn't check back here, when your whole life you've been told this stuff fucks you up and you shouldn't do it.

I'm sure this thread will get locked, it probably should be, but you need to keep in mind the moderators have lives too, they aren't here to serve your every whim when you go and do something stupid and get bitched at for it.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 16, 2007)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> No I love locking threads when drama gets out of hand.


The only drama here is caused by your overreaction to advice you hoped not to hear.



			
				RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> Maybe you mods should realize that. Maybe you should actually do your fucking JOB. Does that ring a bell?


I hope you're not calling me a mod.  Maybe you should invest in glasses instead of drugs.



			
				RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> It's not my job to remind you to lock a thread when things get out of hand.


Right, it's your job to not get them out of hand in the first place.



			
				RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> God out of all the forums I've been on, you guys are the only ones who have let drama get to this level of ridiculous flaming and trolling and silly drama-inducing arguements.


On all the forums I've been on, you would have already been banned for _causing_ drama of this level.  After being toyed with by most of the administration until they got bored.


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 16, 2007)

I dont think I even feel the slightest desire to do acid as my grasp on reality is already 0 >.<"


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 16, 2007)

RTSK, just don't do it. that's how you become a junkie, living on the streets, getting AIDS, and dying alone. think about it, one moment, one stupid thing, can change your fate in an instant.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Oct 16, 2007)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> LSD isn't even addictive, dear fucking god, I never said my life is going downhill, jesus fucking nipples, I did a MINISCULE amount.



You're right, it's not addictive. But you know what? LSD accumulates. It never completely metabolizes out of your body. Even the smallest amount taken could cause you to have a flashback later in life.

Think about that. Driving down the street, and suddenly you think you're sailing off a cliff. So you freak and swerve into the opposite lane and a semi obliterates you.

I hope you enjoy your eventual death by stupidity.


----------



## Esplender (Oct 16, 2007)

Arbiter said:
			
		

> That's how you become a junkie, living on the streets, getting AIDS, and dying alone.



That didn't happen with The Beatles.


----------



## westiebetch (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh my god, the amount of hostility towards drug users in this thread is sickening. Personally, I would not take LSD (though mushrooms, sure, why not?) but seriously, it's her life. Why hate on people who decide what to do with their bodies?

I mean, people damage their bodies just as much through obesity (through poor diet and exercise), yet people are like OMG DON'T HATE ON FATTIES! D:

A singular experience with a non-addictive substance (with exceptions, like e, don't do that shit) is not the serious crime you all are making it out to be. She was curious. So be it. As long as she's not harming other people, what do you all care? Get off your moral high horses and live a little. Just because you all are too afraid of risk taking in this manner doesn't mean everyone should be. You're like those people who obnoxiously start coughing up a storm when someone smokes within 20 feet of them. Nobody likes those guys, yo.

Also lol at "that's how you become a junkie, living on the streets, getting AIDS, and dying alone." Seriously LOL. I'm enjoying a hearty laugh at your expense.


----------



## furryskibum (Oct 16, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Whats scratching my ass about this is you went and asked for advice and then did it anyway!



Asking for advice does not obligate someone to follow it.  That's the beauty/stupidity of choice!



			
				capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> You're right, it's not addictive. But you know what? LSD accumulates. It never completely metabolizes out of your body. Even the smallest amount taken could cause you to have a flashback later in life.



Interesting.  I didn't find anything about "never", but... flashbacks are "a psychological phenomenon in which an individual experiences an episode of some of LSD's subjective effects long after the drug has worn off â€” sometimes weeks, months, or even years afterward."

Personally, I'd be very wary of something so potentially long-lasting.  I'll stick with a couple nights of 6-8 beers per month, thanks.  :3

Rose:  Drama?  You ain't seen nothing yet.  XD  Hopefully you'll at least think twice if there is a next time instead of doing it to spite the rest of us fucking furries.  XD


----------



## sedric (Oct 16, 2007)

Honestly in 2007 I would never have guessed this level of acid-terror still existed. I suppose I live and learn


----------



## furryskibum (Oct 16, 2007)

sedric said:
			
		

> Honestly in 2007 I would never have guessed this level of acid-terror still existed. I suppose I live and learn



I'm never surprised about terror-related crap with Bush's administration in power.  XD  That's another debate though.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 16, 2007)

westiebetch said:
			
		

> A singular experience with a non-addictive substance (with exceptions, like e, don't do that shit) is not the serious crime you all are making it out to be. She was curious. So be it. As long as she's not harming other people, what do you all care?



Singular usually doesn't include "hey I should do this again and in larger amounts."

Hey you've got a point there, thats just like alcohol ,its no big deal to everyone else, until the dumbass does it to much and gets drunk and runs someone over. The same applies if someone thinks there's a hallucination about to hit them so they swerve into oncoming traffic and kill someone.

But I'll concede, I don't really care, its another moron ruining their life, hopefully that won't be too long lasting, but if you're going to be a moron for stupid reasons then keep it the hell away from me.


----------



## westiebetch (Oct 16, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> westiebetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is why I would hope that she'd do it in a safe environment and not touch a car. I do not condone driving under the influence, and getting fucked up and then driving does indeed make someone a moron.

But really, you have no right to judge someone who isn't affecting you or coming near you (edit: Of course everybody, especially including myself, does this, so whatever, ahaha). I can't help but draw paradoxes between the way you've behaved in this thread and your behavior in the thread about religious zealots in the rants section. I do seem to recall you saying you don't force your beliefs on people/insult them etc (or something like that) but this indicates differently.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 16, 2007)

Also..you can become seriously addicted to escapism.....if you are using drugs to run away from your problems and hope they go away, then every time you sober up they'll still be there. Sadly most people, rather than solve their problems, choose to keep escaping from them for a short time.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 16, 2007)

westiebetch said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have a very good point there, and unfortunately I have no idea why I'm bothering. Perhaps just for the sake of argument *shrugs* And no I'm not being insulting, I've been refraining from that actually. If someone really wants to do it, you won't find me stopping them, but this can hurt someone seriously, unlike religion. Hey, if she takes the right precautions, thats fine, I still disagree with it but you're not going to find me trying to stop her ( not like I can anyway, this is the internet )

Also: There is a difference, this is the _ internet_ she doesn't have to read my posts, if she does thats her own force of will, there is a difference in reading an online post on a forum and forcing someone to listen to you where you have no choice.


----------



## furryskibum (Oct 16, 2007)

westiebetch said:
			
		

> This is why I would hope that she'd do it in a safe environment and not touch a car. I do not condone driving under the influence, and getting fucked up and then driving does indeed make someone a moron.



Flashbacks can happen anytime up to some years after LSD is done.  Wiki has the most readily available information about that.  Doesn't make 'em likely, but they can.


----------



## Esplender (Oct 16, 2007)

furryskibum said:
			
		

> Flashbacks can happen anytime up to some years after LSD is done.  Wiki has the most readily available information about that.  Doesn't make 'em likely, but they can.



Erowid is more trustworthy than wikipedia when it comes to matters such as these.

http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/lsd/lsd_myth1.shtml


----------



## Jelly (Oct 16, 2007)

From what I've heard from friends, the flashbacks are usually not that disorienting. They're very odd and unnerving, but you know what is going on and are usually capable of dealing with that. If I recall correctly, I don't think Rose is even old enough to drive a car anyways.

In light of the Erowid information, I have only had two friends comment on flashbacks...both of which are somewhat mentally "unstable (I guess)."


----------



## westiebetch (Oct 16, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> westiebetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait, you say you weren't being insulting yet you called her fucking pathetic and  a moron? Okay...

But the point is, while she doesn't -have- to read your posts, the content of many of them is still the same forceful "PEOPLE WHO DO ____ ARE IN THE WRONG!" Sound familiar?


----------



## furryskibum (Oct 16, 2007)

Esplender said:
			
		

> furryskibum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grazie.


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 16, 2007)

actually I'm turning that age in about 2 weeks jelly. x3
and suprisingly enough, yes, yes I will get my own car, because I have a 4.0 GPA.
Now, did I ever say I was going to let myself do something stupid? no. I'm sorry I had a bit of a hissy fit, that was immature on my part.
But thanks to westiebetch, I feel a little more comfortable and confident.
I've never drank in circumstances that would allow me to do something really fucking stupid, and normally, people are there to help me.
Now, in another similar thing, this whole acid thing, one hit, if I do it, then I'm having at least 2 other people there with me, and I'm not even sure if it will even get done at this point. (I want to, but I do have other things to spend 15 bucks on.)


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 16, 2007)

westiebetch said:
			
		

> But the point is, while she doesn't -have- to read your posts, the content of many of them is still the same forceful "PEOPLE WHO DO ____ ARE IN THE WRONG!" Sound familiar?



Because hurting yourself is never the wrong thing to do am I right?


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 16, 2007)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> actually I'm turning that age in about 2 weeks jelly. x3
> and suprisingly enough, yes, yes I will get my own car, because I have a 4.0 GPA.
> Now, did I ever say I was going to let myself do something stupid? no. I'm sorry I had a bit of a hissy fit, that was immature on my part.
> But thanks to westiebetch, I feel a little more comfortable and confident.
> ...



I don't have any qualms about that, and I apologize if I came across as rude, despite the fact I still strongly disagree with the use. If you can keep it in a situation where you won't hurt anyone then hey whatever floats your boat. Having other people with you may be a good idea, I would suggest having someone there who isn't doing anything to make sure no one hurts themself or someone else.


----------



## westiebetch (Oct 16, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> westiebetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whether it is or is not in actuality is not the point because it's what you believe and will defend strongly, apparently - for example, to some people, not believing in Christ is hurting yourself, as in their eyes you are condemning yourself to hell.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, westie, I think the thing that bothers Rilvor is that she has made posts like this in the past. Asking for advice, but not even bothering to actually look at anything anyone has written. When she gets a response she doesn't like there is instant butthurt. Now, I can understand this (once or twice)...but, I think she's made three threads like this now? It's pretty obvious she's just an attention whore. Really. It's really obvious.

And actually, I was just as surprised as you that there was this much hostility towards the concept. I admit I listed cons, but at the same time I said I would definitely do it in her place. I think a few people were bothered that she made a prior thread about how her life sucked, etc. and now she's mentioning that she would like to take a (controversial) hallucinogenic drug - I wasn't sure (I'll admit), but I thought that being that this was an unstable time in her life that she might end up with a bad trip. Of course, I'll admit I'm not entirely sure about that, but I've huuuurd tings. I guess.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 16, 2007)

westiebetch said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Either way you want to look at it, wether its forcing beliefs or not since this is a forum, is fine, everyone is a hypocrite at one point or another, We could argue back and forth on this for hours, but the points still stand.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 16, 2007)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> I've never drank in circumstances that would allow me to do something really fucking stupid, and normally, people are there to help me.


Drinking six years underage?


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 16, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> Well, westie, I think the thing that bothers Rilvor is that she has made posts like this in the past. Asking for advice, but not even bothering to actually look at anything anyone has written. When she gets a response she doesn't like there is instant butthurt. Now, I can understand this (once or twice)...but, I think she's made three threads like this now? It's pretty obvious she's just an attention whore. Really. It's really obvious.
> 
> And actually, I was just as surprised as you that there was this much hostility towards the concept. I admit I listed cons, but at the same time I said I would definitely do it in her place. I think a few people were bothered that she made a prior thread about how her life sucked, etc. and now she's mentioning that she would like to take a (controversial) hallucinogenic drug - I wasn't sure (I'll admit), but I thought that being that this was an unstable time in her life that she might end up with a bad trip. Of course, I'll admit I'm not entirely sure about that, but I've huuuurd tings. I guess.



yes, that is mostly what bothers me, but you missed one thing, and thats using drugs to escape your problems.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 16, 2007)

I didn't miss it. I don't believe it to be an issue. Escapism is how most people live. Whether it be buying things, playing videogames, fantasy worlds, pretending you're an animal, creating conspiracies, being a whole 'nother entity on a forum, etc. Who are we to judge one another on how we choose to escape?


----------



## IanKeith (Oct 16, 2007)

I have determined Rose is nothing but a whiny, attention-seeking troll. But please, don't lock this thread. Leave it open and available, and leave Rose as an example of what NOT to be when you come to these forums.

Rose, you are an idiot. Plain and simple. You get dozens of people telling you not to fuck yourself up, because you'll be screwed over, you IGNORE THEM ALL, then YELL AT THEM FOR DISAGREEING WITH YOU. Please learn to shut the hell up and listen to what other people have to say.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 16, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> I didn't miss it. I don't believe it to be an issue. Escapism is how most people live. Whether it be buying things, playing videogames, fantasy worlds, pretending you're an animal, creating conspiracies, being a whole 'nother entity on a forum, etc. Who are we to judge one another on how we choose to escape?



Fair enough, and a good point. In fact, escapism is a good thing, everyone needs it from time to time, but it can be a problem for people who do it too much and let it take over. For example, say, world of warcraft addicts.


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm not a troll......
I do have some friends on here, and maybe I was an idiot in not realizing what I've done by these topics, but don't count the school shootings one, that one was just....ruined.


----------



## TheGru (Oct 16, 2007)

Man... I think this thread turned violent on both sides while I was gone... :|

Though oddly enough I agree with Ian on this, what's the point of giving good advice if the person your giving it to doesn't want to listen, or doesn't seem to care?


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 16, 2007)

TheGru said:
			
		

> Man... I think this thread turned violent on both sides while I was gone... :|
> 
> Though oddly enough I agree with Ian on this, what's the point of giving good advice if the person your giving it to doesn't want to listen, or doesn't seem to care?



I dunno, but I'm tired of arguing on the matter :|

Short of killing em, it's very hard to make someone stop disagreeing with you XD


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm sorry......


----------



## Krystalynn (Oct 16, 2007)

[size=medium]Methinks thread should be locked as to prevent any more possible flares of arguments between anyone, or to prevent it from becoming a topic fit for rants and raves. Just my opnion. *shrug.*[/size]


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 16, 2007)

Krystalynn said:
			
		

> [size=medium]Methinks thread should be locked as to prevent any more possible flares of arguments between anyone, or to prevent it from becoming a topic fit for rants and raves. Just my opnion. *shrug.*[/size]


No...no Ian is right, I shouldn't hide my outright stupidity...I deserve this....


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 16, 2007)

so did you actually go do acid?


----------



## furryskibum (Oct 16, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Short of killing em, it's very hard to make someone stop disagreeing with you XD



Why would you want people to stop disagreeing with you?  That's so... boring.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 16, 2007)

furryskibum said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Truth indeed XP But it does get tiring after awhile :wink:


----------



## furryskibum (Oct 16, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Truth indeed XP But it does get tiring after awhile :wink:



Only if you take it seriously for too long!  ;D


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 16, 2007)

furryskibum said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriuz Buzinez! XD


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 16, 2007)

silvertwilight said:
			
		

> so did you actually go do acid?


If you actually read anything of this topic you would know.
So stop posting. Because I'm not answering for you.


----------



## furryskibum (Oct 16, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Seriuz Buzinez! XD



EYE KNOE.


Rose:  Don't beat yourself up about it.  You tried it, and don't worry about the shoulda-woulda-coulda's.  You came here asking for advice, even though it sounds like (in hindsight) that you had already made a choice.  You shared that choice and the expected responses came from those who are vehemently against mind-altering substance use.  Regardless of your past postings, this would be a pretty predictable situation on many many forums out there.  The only mistake is not learning something from this experience.  :3


----------



## IanKeith (Oct 16, 2007)

Holy shit, people agreed with me.

Red-letter day.


----------



## SlushPuppy (Oct 19, 2007)

Note- acid is a poison


----------



## Eevee (Oct 19, 2007)

So is ethanol.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 19, 2007)

so is hydrofluoric acid =D

Eevee: Ethanol sucks, Methanol is more fun, depending on what you plan to use it for... :twisted:


----------



## SlushPuppy (Oct 19, 2007)

Eevee said:
			
		

> So is ethanol.



And canola when you bake with it. 

(arsenic)

_
Taken from "purple goddess in frog pyjamas"
â€œCanola Oil - Rape(seed) in a Different Guiseâ€¦ Words of Wisdom from Dr. Dan Duffy, SR. (aka â€œTazâ€). Where does canola oil come from? Olive oil comes from olives, peanut oil from peanuts, sunflower oil from sunflowers; but what is canola? Canola is not the name of a natural plant but a made-up word from the words Canada and oil. Canola is a genetically engineered plant developed in Canada from the Rapeseed Plant, which is part of the mustard family of plants. According to AgriAlternatives, the online innovation and technology magazine for farmers â€œby nature these rapeseed oils, which have long been used to produce oils for industrial purposes, areâ€¦toxic to humans and other animalsâ€ (this by the way, is one of the websites singing the praises of the new canola industry). Rapeseed oil is an excellent insect repellant (works wonderfully to kill aphids by suffocating them). It (rapeseed) is also used as a lubricant, fuel, soap, synthetic rubber base and as an illuminate for color pages in magazines. It is industrial oil and not a food. No studies on humans were conducted before huge amounts of money were spent to promote canola oil in the United States. However, studies with rodents were disastrous. The laboratory animals developed fatty degeneration of the heart, kidneys and adrenals and thyroid problems. when canola oil was withdrawn from their diets, the fatty deposits dissolved, but scar tissue remained in all vital organs. Those who defend canola oil indicate that human studies were not needed because the Chinese and Indians have used it for centuries with no ill effect; however, the form they used was unrefined and had not been genetically engineered. Iâ€™m not certain what you will be cooking with tonight, but Iâ€™ll be using extra virgin olive oil, sesame seed oil or old-fashioned butter from a genetically unmodified cow.â€_


----------



## capthavoc123 (Oct 19, 2007)

SlushPuppy said:
			
		

> Note- acid is a poison



EVERYTHING is a poison. Water is poisonous, if you drink enough of it. Saying that acid is a poison means nothing.

"All things are poison and nothing is without poison, only the dose permits something not to be poisonous." -Paracelsus (Phillip von Hohenheim)

The problem isn't that acid is a poison, the problem is that it's toxic at such small doses.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 19, 2007)

"Toxic at small doses" is kinda the definition of a poison.


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 19, 2007)

that's why you NEVER EVER EVER EVER I MEAN NEVER, take more than ONE hit at a time.
Doing more so is what gets you pyschological problems and hospitalization.
Oh and it's also not a good idea to take it every week.
Hence why i put emphasis on the only taking one hit ONCE.


----------



## IanKeith (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow, we sure went from "should i do drugs lol" to "i know everything about acid" real quick.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 19, 2007)

IanKeith said:
			
		

> Wow, we sure went from "should i do drugs lol" to "i know everything about acid" real quick.



Explains a lot of things too... XD


----------



## capthavoc123 (Oct 19, 2007)

Eevee said:
			
		

> "Toxic at small doses" is kinda the definition of a poison.



No, it's the definition of an extremely potent toxicant. "Toxic at some dose" would be the definition of a poison, and that applies to any substance which can be absorbed into the body.


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 19, 2007)

shut the fuck up and stop trolling me okay?
My stepdad used to be an acid freak, he knows what he's talking about and that's what he told me, even though he'd prefer it if I didn't do drugs but other than that he doesn't care...


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 19, 2007)

oh and, I'd prefer it if you stopped posting in my thread. I'm not putting up with being picked on anymore.
So get out. Now.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 19, 2007)

That would be an incredibly stupid definition for anyone to use, precisely because it renders the word meaningless.


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 19, 2007)

okay someone lock this topic. (edited for bad conduct.)


----------



## Eevee (Oct 19, 2007)

all the threads you make turn into flamefests centered on you

therefore

everyone else in the world is a dick

qed


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow I feel bad for rose T~T
she's not a junkie people sheesh


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 19, 2007)

silvertwilight said:
			
		

> Wow I feel bad for rose T~T
> she's not a junkie people sheesh



No, but she is a 15 year old minor asking about illegal drug use and should she do it.

But hey her life, she decided to air it on a public forum.


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 19, 2007)

well thats a good point but I think after being flamed horribly like this she wont post about drugs again
And besides she said she was only trying it once so I have no reason not to believe her ^^


----------



## Eevee (Oct 19, 2007)

From my reading she kinda started the escalation once she got answers she didn't want to hear.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 19, 2007)

Eevee said:
			
		

> From my reading she kinda started the escalation once she got answers she didn't want to hear.



Curious as to why one would ask for advice then?


----------



## Eevee (Oct 19, 2007)

That's pretty much what the latter half of the thread was asking.


----------



## coffinberry (Oct 19, 2007)

this is where i pat you on the head and tell you to go ahead and do some acid, right? that it will all be okay, right? because clearly thats what you want to hear.


----------



## Kloudmutt (Oct 19, 2007)

tip of advice a friend of mine used drugs but only natural stuff you know weed musshroms and the like he said sintetics are even worse in efect and trough he used drugs he was a good friend cuz he would never offer you...

and yeah this tread summoned a Drama Llama


----------



## Nidonemo (Oct 19, 2007)

Sorry, Kloudmutt made me do it. >_>


----------



## capthavoc123 (Oct 19, 2007)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> okay someone lock this topic. I'm tired of being meaningless LULZ to you fuckheads. leave me alone. I have more in life to deal with right now than you people who have nothing better to do but feed your boredom with forum topics that have become nothing more than mangy lengthy and flame-infested.



Protip: You don't have to keep coming back here and reading what we say. If you have more in life to deal with right now, then why are you still here commenting?

I'll type in whatever topic I want until a mod either locks the thread or tells everyone to stop. You started this thread, so you have to take your lumps.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 19, 2007)

silvertwilight said:
			
		

> well thats a good point but I think after being flamed horribly like this she wont post about drugs again
> And besides she said she was only trying it once so I have no reason not to believe her ^^



I don't particularly consider it ok to call people fuckheads, if people were calling her a bitch or something they'd be banned.


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 19, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> silvertwilight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well I didn't say that I agreed with these people flaming her
and do people really get banned on FA?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 19, 2007)

That's not what I said. 

I said that Rose was the one calling people fuckheads when they replied unfavorably to her posts.

If people were calling her a bitch, they'd usually be banned. 

So I don't think her behavior is proper in the thread when people even disagreeing with her have been more civil with their discourse.


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 19, 2007)

I realize this now sorry for the misunderstanding
Yeah Im not roses fanboy or anything so I agree she should calm down
I think Ill stop coming to this thread so dont bother responding ^^


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 20, 2007)

ya know, a lot of debate is "she heard what she didn't want to hear"
but I also, did not expect to get a huge flamefest of, "EEEEEEEEEEW DRUGS ARE BAD EVIL DISGUSTING SINFUL RAWRRAWR RAWR!"
I suppose that was my bad, I do have an opinion that not all drugs are disgusting evil things that will get people kicked out in the streets, and I suppose if I would have KNOWN this would've turned into somewhat of a DEBATE of that caliber then I would've done this in rants and raves instead.
Maybe it was more of the "YOU'LL TURN INTO A JUNKIE AND GET KICKED ON THE STREETS" type responses that fumed me a bit. I did expect...you know...NO, for an answer.  Meh, and some people, I guess, DID just say that, and I respect those people.
So I'm sorry. sorry for the fuckheads (which I now take back seeing as people trolling me WANT that response.) and sorry for the reaction at maybe some of those "RAWRJUNKIE!" responses. And not realizing BEFOREHAND that this may have spawned some of that. But I will say this.
If you people DO want to get on your moral high horses about drugs, go to rants and raves, which is another reason I requested a lock, or maybe even a move. Seeing as debate on LSD is now the highlight of the topic. And drama. Mangy, long, locks of drama llama hair.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 20, 2007)

I like how you start threads requesting locks on them. Sad pattern.


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 20, 2007)

actually this thread didn't start that way.
mistake number one was neglecting to state I didn't want any criticisms, just yes or no answers. Should've specified, my bad.
mistake number two was taking the bait of people telling me I was idoitic and stuff. My bad for being too sensitive.
mistake number three was reacting in a negative way, attracting more attention.
A lock request, in MOST forums, it's not frowned upon. I do not see why it is such a horrible thing that I request it now.


----------



## TheGru (Oct 20, 2007)

No this thread didn't start out like that.

However once you got to the third page we find out that you did do it, despite the numerous people saying no. (Even with criticism of drugs attached they were still 'no' answers.)

And a lock request isn't frowned upon in this forum just like others; as long as it's within reason and there's not a huge ass pattern of it that borders on annoying.


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 20, 2007)

meh okay, don't lock it then, I just thought maybe it would help, but if it's more annoying to have it done than have it continue..... o.o


----------



## soundhound (Oct 20, 2007)

Normally I'd say DONT DO IT DRUGS WILL FRY YOUR BRAIN but you're a 15 year old who struts her self around as a 'sex kitten' so I think it's too late for that.


----------



## Mazz (Oct 20, 2007)

lol, "knows how to do it right"

Stupid people who say that shit are the ones who overdose.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Oct 20, 2007)

That one comedian had a great skit on advise for the safe usage of acid.

Couch is always the safety spot.
Never do acid alone.
Acid is not like alcohol and does not scale with size.  Dosage is the same for everyone.


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 20, 2007)

Okay now it seems my first mistake was putting my name as "sex kitten"
....You know, it seems like my rep is pretty much already ruined by my name, but maybe it would help if I said my label is actually nothing more than an inside joke between me and some friends.
Just thought you know, maybe that'd clear a bit of the confusion up. 
But it appears even using a joke as a username is a crime, and even if I honestly state I'm completely monogamous though I won't deny my sometimes unusual sex drive, apparently I'm a 15 year old prostitute to you all.
Just by a name.
How far have you all fallen?


----------



## agouti-rex (Oct 20, 2007)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> Okay now it seems my first mistake was putting my name as "sex kitten"
> ....You know, it seems like my rep is pretty much already ruined by my name, but maybe it would help if I said my label is actually nothing more than an inside joke between me and some friends.
> Just thought you know, maybe that'd clear a bit of the confusion up.
> But it appears even using a joke as a username is a crime, and even if I honestly state I'm completely monogamous though I won't deny my sometimes unusual sex drive, apparently I'm a 15 year old prostitute to you all.
> ...



Are you crying yet? PLEASE SOMEONE LOCK THIS THREAD I'M SERIOUSLY CRYING BAWWWWWWWW


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 20, 2007)

No.
I'm not crying because I realize that is the reaction you want.
I have better things to cry about right now anyways. Not to sound emo or anything. And considering you only have 4 posts, it almost seems blatantly obvious you ONLY joined this site to be a troll.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 20, 2007)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> ya know, a lot of debate is "she heard what she didn't want to hear"
> but I also, did not expect to get a huge flamefest of, "EEEEEEEEEEW DRUGS ARE BAD EVIL DISGUSTING SINFUL RAWRRAWR RAWR!"
> I suppose that was my bad, I do have an opinion that not all drugs are disgusting evil things that will get people kicked out in the streets, and I suppose if I would have KNOWN this would've turned into somewhat of a DEBATE of that caliber then I would've done this in rants and raves instead.
> Maybe it was more of the "YOU'LL TURN INTO A JUNKIE AND GET KICKED ON THE STREETS" type responses that fumed me a bit. I did expect...you know...NO, for an answer.  Meh, and some people, I guess, DID just say that, and I respect those people.
> ...




It doesn't take a moral high horse to understand that LSD is not only harmful, it's also _illegal_.  I provided a number of site links... one of which tested 55 year old LSD, and found it still had all its potency intact.  Why do you think the stuff stays in the body, and has effects years after?... one dose is all you need to contaminate your body, with this stuff....

As an aside, I found out something interesting some while ago, with respect to the Human Genome Project... turns out a lot of viral DNA is coded into human genetics.  I've also heard tell that cancer has a viral cause, and everyone knows cancer can be inherited.  This could explain the whole range of human hereditary disease.  It could also explain the Biblical line:  "The sins of the fathers are visited on their sons unto the seventh generation" (paraphrased, somewhat).

Whatever, it's never a good idea to play Russian roulette with your brain.  Addiction is not the worst thing that can happen, and curiousity can indeed kill the cat.  I guess what I'm trying to say is... well, a stranger you may be, but that doesn't mean I can't be concerned for your health, when you pop out such a situation as this.  When I was your age, I was curious about a lot of things, but I had learned at an even earlier age not to play with fire.  Why?  Well, when you touch it, it burns, and if it burns deep enough, the scars are there for the rest of your life.  Sometimes, it's much better not to light the match, understand?

However, you have to make your choices, and live with whatever consequences arise.  Is the buzz worth the risk?  Always ask yourself that question, in future...

... oh, and Take Care.


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 20, 2007)

You know now I'm not sure if this whole thing is about the acid anymore.
It's about what a horrible rotten nasty bitch I am, am I right?
jesus christ. somebody just lock this already. 

I'm not even sure if I'm doing it at this point, and I've decided that is no longer anyone's business, seeing as this has gotten me into a huge mess of trouble you have to admit.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 20, 2007)

It's only a huge mess of trouble if the police catch you with an illegal substance....


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## soundhound (Oct 20, 2007)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> But it appears even using a joke as a username is a crime, and even if I honestly state I'm completely monogamous though I won't deny my sometimes unusual sex drive, apparently I'm a 15 year old prostitute to you all.
> Just by a name.
> How far have you all fallen?


Oh please. Going around parading yourself as an underage ~*~sex kitten~*~, no matter the nature of your username, is going to get you negative attention. DEAL.


			
				RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> No.
> I'm not crying because I realize that is the reaction you want.
> I have better things to cry about right now anyways. Not to sound emo or anything. And considering you only have 4 posts, it almost seems blatantly obvious you ONLY joined this site to be a troll.


Haha thats some great logic there, princess.


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 20, 2007)

if I am the way I am deal with it. I'm taking eevee's advice and looking over what I posted.


----------



## Paul Revere (Oct 20, 2007)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> Well she wasn't peer pressuring me. In fact, she said I didn't have to if I didn't want to.
> I actually did have a bit of the sugar cube, and it felt kind of good, and funny. And shit looked kind of glowy. But that's the extent of it. So based on that, my reaction would probably not be bad.
> And she's doing all right, never been happier apparently.
> So next time, I may try some more, but only one hit. Because it's when you do a lot that *you see really weird shit and hallucinate.*



That's the idea. 
I did acid once.  I took two hits, and I saw what looked like japanese writing all over the walls.  I was at a party, so it was a little awkward tripping in a room with like 30 people, but that also made it more fun.  I hallucinated more as the night went on, and at one point, the bricks on the fireplace started to move and shift into one another.  And I felt like the smartest person ever, like I was learning all these cool things.  I guess I must have learned something, because I still think about that night 3 years ago to this very day.

EDIT: If I were you, I'd try doing two hits and then waiting a year or so before you do it again.  One, IMO, just gives you a partial taste of teh fun.


----------



## IanKeith (Oct 20, 2007)

Posting after OP whined for me not to~! 

Hey Rose, if you hate what everyone tells you in these forums, get yourself banned already. It'll solve a lot of issues for a lot of people. No, srsly. Either get yourself banned, or close your account and leave or something if you don't want to listen.


----------



## kayedarktail (Oct 20, 2007)

Rose, you're the greatest troll ever!


----------



## capthavoc123 (Oct 20, 2007)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> How far have you all fallen?



Who's taking the moral high horse now?


----------



## cesarin (Oct 20, 2007)

Esplender said:
			
		

> Arbiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


}
yeah? try ozzy osbourne.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 20, 2007)

Just a little something I found amusing:


----------



## Tsuanuta (Oct 20, 2007)

Idiot. What kind of person would even consider doing drugs. Also, announcing it here was also an incredibly stupid thing to do. Get a bloody grip and go school like the kid you are.


----------



## Sharra (Oct 20, 2007)

Rose,

I'm going to say this to you with all the seriousness I have within me.
You're fifteen years old. This is a time in your life where your actions now will play a huge role in defining the person you will become when you reach full adulthood. This is a very vital age. You're old enough that you have self awareness, and you can appreciate life around you, but you're young enough that you're not yet expected to financially support yourself.

This moment of your life, is one that there will never be any like it. Use it to its fullest. Stop filling your days with sex and drugs and trying to conform, and build the identity of who you want to be for the rest of your life. Go take walks out in the woods. Go sit at the edge of a lake and feed the ducks. Realize that the body you have and the life you have is a fragile thing, and you should protect it, not do things that will harm you and keep you from living up to your potential. Take a step back and look at yourself. When you were a kid, did you think you wanted to grow up to be a drug user, or someone unhappy with her boyfriend but unwilling to move on?

I'm sure you have dreams and hopes and goals. Everyone does. Couldn't you invest your time and energy into achieving things that will make you proud of yourself, that will show you love yourself, rather than these self-destructive types of behaviour?

Please read this book. It can help you.

http://www.amazon.com/Reviving-Ophelia-Saving-Selves-Adolescent/dp/1594481881/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/002-4427137-3712039?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1192903917&sr=8-1


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 20, 2007)

oh dear lord not this troll thing again.
Please, I'm not a troll. I appreciate people who are trying to help me but it's over and done with it's no longer anyone's business whether I do or not, and if I do, it's NOT right now.
I'm just a teenager who made a stupid mistake of mentioning LSD and wanting to try it. The debate about that though, appears to be over.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 20, 2007)

Two things.

1. Rose, you are so 15 it hurts.  I'm sure you think you're all that and a bag of chips (or whatever you whippersnappers call yourselves these days), but you are seriously oozing teenager all over the place.  Calm down and learn to just _chill_.  The world is not out to get you, and once in a while other people know what they're talking about.

2. Someone commented early on that you should do acid because you should go LIVE LIFE.  I never understood how "living life" became the same as "inventing a fake life and hiding in it" -- in fact, people seem to imply the exact opposite when that fake life is online.  Sharra is right; go live.

3. Stop pinning all these generalizations on furries.  There is nothing special about furs that makes a lot of them thing drug use is dumb.  Surprise: a significant portion of the _planet_ thinks drug use is dumb.  So dumb, in fact, that they made it illegal.  (Not that I agree with _that_, but there you go.)

4. You are _effectively_ a troll, because you are getting people riled up over nothing with your responses.  Take a few minutes to think about what you're posting.  (You may notice that 80% of my posts were edited moments after they were posted.)

5. I can't count.


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 20, 2007)

okay I'm sorry for getting riled up.
Some of that may be some pyschological issues that right now I can't help, so I apologize for my stupidity. Go on with your posting, go on flaming me if you so wish. I think my best course of action would be to simply stop posting and even stop looking. Because obviously it's my riled up reactions that cause this to painfully continue. 
Therefore, I'm just...stopping posting, seeing as it is hard for me to NOT get riled up.
EDIT:
If you want to speak with me personally, feel free to PM me. Just please don't come to me with idiotic stuff about how I should get myself banned or whatnot, I hear you, and I'm no longer continuing to hear you.
Thanks for the advice Sharra.... that's all.


----------



## IanKeith (Oct 20, 2007)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> I appreciate people who are trying to help me



I'll believe this when I see it.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Oct 20, 2007)

no, and you should never go outside either

what most people dont like to think about is that the sun produces harmful waves of light, called UV rays, that can cause sunburn. an area of skin that is sunburned becomes inflamed and sore, often producing a "burning" feeling on contact.

furthermore, if exposure to light waves continues, there is a possibility of developing skin cancer or going blind, thus you should NEVER leave your house without suntan lotion, three layers of clothing, and ultra-strength sunglasses

</sarcasm>

everything worth trying once i think, the trick is to realize when youve stopped just trying it and are going for the high, thats when you need to check yourself.

edit; i onyl read the first page, not gonna get into the wole trolling situation...


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Oct 20, 2007)

NONE OF YOU PEOPLE have a damn clue what you are talking about, and should probably not even participate in threads like this. Mind you, I didn't read past the first page, because whatever damage a little pot or LSD does to your brain, the blatant misinformation presented on one page here is fucking with me more than every joint I've ever smoked in my entire life combined.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 20, 2007)

Whirlaxis said:
			
		

> what most people dont like to think about is that the sun produces harmful waves of light, called UV rays, that can cause sunburn. an area of skin that is sunburned becomes inflamed and sore, often producing a "burning" feeling on contact.


And also increasing your risk of skin cancer.



			
				Whirlaxis said:
			
		

> furthermore, if exposure to light waves continues, there is a possibility of developing skin cancer or going blind, thus you should NEVER leave your house without suntan lotion, three layers of clothing, and ultra-strength sunglasses


If you're going to be in the sun for any extended period of time, yes, you _should_ be using sunscreen, sunglasses, and as much clothing coverage as you are willing to wear.



			
				Whirlaxis said:
			
		

> everything worth trying once i think


I hear Drain-O is _delicious_.


----------



## IanKeith (Oct 20, 2007)

So is bleach. Especially with an isopropyl alcohol chaser.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Oct 20, 2007)

Eevee said:
			
		

> Whirlaxis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. i said skin cancer, you even have it quoted
2. your kinda missing the point, but I'll play along. Ever gone outside in a T-shirt? thats a huge risk right there, who knows how badly you could be risking your life?
3. Yes, thats the same kind of logic i just used, but apparently your sarcasm detector is broken, or in this case your eyes, since i even typed out "</sarcasm>" at the end. That kind of example can be applied both ways, using extremes as examples. unless you never drink, have coffee, or use pharmaceutical drugs, don't preach to everyone else. And before "there's a difference between coffee and LSD", theres a difference between bleach and LSD too.

dammit, i said i wasn't gonna get sucked into this too =/

edit: i Respect you Eevee as an intelligent person, and I've seen you make honest attempts to explain and help people in the .999~=1 thread (although that thread is pretty much in the state this one is in now), so please don't think I'm just being an asshole. I'm sure you aren't just talking out of your ass, but we young people aren't _usually_ as clueless as older people tend to think we are =P


----------



## Eevee (Oct 20, 2007)

I was pointing out that your sarcasm is misplaced, as however much you are trying to exaggerate, there _is_ a risk of skin cancer if you're outside a lot and not careful.

I don't drink and don't approve of drinking; I don't like coffee and avoid caffeine if possible (it makes me drowsy); I don't take cold medicine unless actually necessary and have never needed anything more powerful.  Can I preach now?

I would also like to point out that (a) I have said nothing about younguns being _dumb_ in this thread and (b) I don't believe I have blathered about side effects of anything.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Oct 20, 2007)

Eevee said:
			
		

> I was pointing out that your sarcasm is misplaced, as however much you are trying to exaggerate, there _is_ a risk of skin cancer if you're outside a lot and not careful.
> 
> I don't drink and don't approve of drinking; I don't like coffee and avoid caffeine if possible (it makes me drowsy); I don't take cold medicine unless actually necessary and have never needed anything more powerful.  Can I preach now?
> 
> I would also like to point out that (a) I have said nothing about younguns being _dumb_ in this thread and (b) I don't believe I have blathered about side effects of anything.



point taken, subject dropped on the note of skin cancer, but my point regarding drinking and caffeine was that they *are* drugs with health effects, and you did try them, so it seem hypocritical to tell her she shouldn't do any either

the comment about the assumptions of older people wasnt directed at you, its been an argument several times in this thread because Rose didnt listen to their advice. i dont remember talking about side effects, reading over my post now...


----------



## Xenofur (Oct 20, 2007)

Whirlaxis said:
			
		

> point taken, subject dropped on the note of skin cancer, but my point regarding drinking and caffeine was that they *are* drugs with health effects, and you did try them, so it seem hypocritical to tell her she shouldn't do any either


bullshit logic. someone who's actually done something bad is infinitely better suited for telling others not to do the same, because that person has actual personal experience, instead of just data given by others.

that said, i don't smoke, drink alcohol, and avoid anything caffeinated, aside from tea and i think it's quite retarded to introduce brain-affecting chemicals into a body that's currently in a growth process and thus weaker against such things.


----------



## Leasara (Oct 20, 2007)

I've done just about everything out there, I think.  I don't see any harm in experimentation, but I can also say you're not missing much by abstaining.  I still drink on occasion, I find it a nice way to relax once in a while, but I quit smoking since I didn't want to look 45 by the time I was 30 (smoking is bad for any part of your body that uses oxygen).

It would be wise to wait though, enjoy high school if you can.  I was almost 21 before I started any of that, sometimes I wish I hadn't, but I did really need an escape at the time.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 20, 2007)

Whirlaxis said:
			
		

> but my point regarding drinking and caffeine was that they *are* drugs with health effects, and you did try them, so it seem hypocritical to tell her she shouldn't do any either


Oh, don't you dare.  If I _haven't_ tried substance X, I get "don't knock it til you try it".  If I _have_ tried substance Y, I get "you tried it so why shouldn't I?".  Who the hell *is* qualified to advise one way or the other, then?  Or is this just a thin veil over "I like my mind-altering substances and screw everyone who doesn't"?

I didn't like alcohol.  I tried alcohol.  I still don't like alcohol.
I didn't care about caffeine.  I tried caffeine.  Now I would like to avoid caffeine, and as soon as I figure out how to do that when it's pumped into every drink I like, I will do so.

Doing something once does not at all indicate support of it.  Jesus.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Oct 20, 2007)

The fact that someone has used drugs in the past has little real value except for propaganda. Danny Bonaduce appearing on Nancy Grace or whatever show it was advising kids not to do drugs is a crock of shit since people like him are practically career drug-addiction battlers. For them to overcome their problems would be counterproductive because then who'd want to do reality shows about them? The only thing they can speak on is how it affected their interpersonal relationships, careers and anecdotes about the side effects, which is useless because it never affects any two people exactly the same way. Some peoples physiologies handle it better than others, and similarly some peoples psychologies handle it better than others, and drug use is only one of an unlimited number of factors in how people succeed or fail in life. For example, again, Danny Bonnaduce. If anything, drugs are the best thing he's ever done, because it's the only reason people still know who he is and have him appear on shows about drugs, and if it wasn't for that he'd have nothing. And don't even get me started on Rush Limbaugh, the working drug addict in reverse.

As I said before, I only read the first page, and now this one, but every reply I've read is basically people trying to act like spokesmen for the pro / anti drug cause, and like both sides, for the most part you're all throwing truth completely out the window because you're that passionate about your opinions. I drink, I smoke weed, I used to smoke cigarettes, I thoroughly enjoyed them all at times and had bad experiences with them all at times, and tried my damndest to educate myself about the realities of those substances before I weighed the risk / vs. benefit of trying them and ACCEPTED the risks and consequences. And if ANY of you gave a damn about the original poster, THAT is all you would advise instead of using this thread as yet another opportunity to flaunt your pseudo-intellectual / moral cocks.


----------



## agouti-rex (Oct 21, 2007)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> No.
> I'm not crying because I realize that is the reaction you want.
> I have better things to cry about right now anyways. Not to sound emo or anything. And considering you only have 4 posts, it almost seems blatantly obvious you ONLY joined this site to be a troll.



You're obviously morally superior to me because you spend more time on the internet.


----------



## soundhound (Oct 21, 2007)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> if I am the way I am deal with it.


Well then DEAL with the fact that people are going to think things.
Anyways.
I have some advice.
Seriously, this time.


Picture yourself.
In a boat.
On a river.
With tangerine trees...

and marmalade skies.


----------



## Leasara (Oct 21, 2007)

Across the Universe > Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds


----------



## Thorne (Oct 21, 2007)

If you really REALLY have to TRY drugs, don't let it be acid. I have the feeling you'll do whatever you want regardless of whatever anyone here says, but acid must be one of the most dangerous drugs out there. I'm not trying to encourage you to use drugs, but if you just want to trip out to know whats its like, cannabis is a far safer alternative.


----------



## nobuyuki (Oct 21, 2007)

Hello

I decided to skim this thread, and while for personality reasons I wouldn't have recommended acid to a personality like RoseTheSexKitten, who seems to be a dramamongler, the silliness of the people flipping out over this drug is hysterical (and I mean that in both the literal and condescending rhetorical sense).  It's been a long time, but when I did a research paper on LSD I found out that most of the unfortunate side effects were exaggerated (anyone remember reefer mania?  Same stereotype still exists here for LSD), and furthermore many of the studies were flawed because people (not the scientists, but the people who wanted to make the drug schedule I) didn't take into account the concentration of LSD used to produce adverse side effects, or whether or not it was "pure" or "cut".

Finally, shame on all of ya who resorted to the old "well it's the law" crap.  Philosophically, does law precede ethics, or does ethics precede law?  Think about that for a second and you'll realize you're just being sheeple.  We follow the law mainly because it matches our ethics, and most of us have accepted a format for society to abide by to operate "fairly".  That last part is where most people simply don't ask questions and let authoritarianism take over that part of their thought process.  If law were unquestionable there would be no need for things like juries or lawyers :v


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 21, 2007)

Eh. 

Has anyone detected the irony in that the people crying foul about the moral and ethical arguments are doing the same thing?

This thread was a can of worms when a kid decided to ask a question that involves morality, and ethical judgments. As Wolfbone pointed out, it became propaganda. That's actually for both sides for and against drugs. It's not like she was asking if she looked fat in a dress, what color should she draw a picture in, or if she should be a fatty and get the last piece of cake. She as a kid is asking for something that can potentially have a large set of consequences.

So everyone is going to give their opinion on it, even if you think their arguments are moral, so are yours. 

What I see, and you'll have to bite the bullet of criticism is that a 15 year old kid keeps coming on to a forum full of strangers asking for some kind of validation of her personal life. Post after post she's revealing personal stuff to people who well look: as much as people want to say they care, they honestly can't. To care takes a long emotional investment internet can't provide. If she wants people who care, she needs to go to her peers, people who really care.

Then again if she had people who really cared about her, maybe she wouldn't be running to internet for all her problems. Usually people who have problems and issues they'd like help in resolving seek confidants first, not internet. The fact that she keeps coming here and participating in a vicious cycle is a clue about stability in life.

As teenagers we LIE. Teenagers lie to their peers to get what they want, they lie to themselves. At 15 oddly enough the term Sophomore is appropriate. "Wise fools" we are. We think we know everything, and that can change greatly in a year or two. Even in our 20's we learn. You will continue to learn throughout life I suppose.

I'm not going to give a "For or Against" drugs speech because quite honestly, this forum is highly inappropriate for a child who still seeks answers, affirmation and love in her life. This forum is a diet of fast food, and not the place she going for if she wants to exercise a healthy mind. It never will be even if you had Admins and Moderators on this thread. They shouldn't be babysitting a child. That's what her mother and father are for.

If you don't like what I'm saying about you Rose, then why are you continuing to come to the forums and getting upset at answers you don't like. Why do you lie to yourself, and think this is the place to find solace in your personal issues?


----------



## Eevee (Oct 21, 2007)

nobuyuki said:
			
		

> the silliness of the people flipping out over this drug is hysterical (and I mean that in both the literal and condescending rhetorical sense).


Luckily I maintain a philosophical and consistent yet apathetic position.



			
				nobuyuki said:
			
		

> Finally, shame on all of ya who resorted to the old "well it's the law" crap.  Philosophically, does law precede ethics, or does ethics precede law?  Think about that for a second and you'll realize you're just being sheeple.


She asked if she should do it.  Given that legalities are still a reality whether you or I happen to agree with them or not, they deserve consideration.  I somewhat doubt her ability to not get caught.


----------



## furryskibum (Oct 21, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Eh.
> 
> Has anyone detected the irony in that the people crying foul about the moral and ethical arguments are doing the same thing?
> 
> ...



Holy shit, Arshes.  This is probably the best post I've ever seen online.  o_o


----------



## Oni (Oct 21, 2007)

furryskibum said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love her analogy usage. ^.^

"This forum is like fast food"

I concur. 
'Cholesterol and fat filled' 
A person really must cut through all the fat(shitty attitudes/behaviors and false information) in order to to reach the meat(factual information/good advice) here.

Even mathematical knowledge is perverted with ill attitudes in this forum.


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 21, 2007)

I suppose you are right Arshes. 
Thank you for being more enlightening than flaming.
It's helping a lot.
As I sit back and reread this, I can't really help but know it IS because I don't feel I have people who care for me anymore.
I'm not going to go emo, I'm not going to even try to explain to people on this forum WHY I finally realize this, and how I feel I am truly alone in some ways, it is in fact a very, very long story, as it's been...most of my life.
I suppose this either makes me either like most teenagers that have social disablities and/or emotional ones (I'd rather keep this one private, if you REALLY feel the need to ask you can PM me, can't say I'll answer.) or just a loser.
Whatever you wish to think. And I apologize to you personally soundhound, because you are right.
better to resort to my creativity than depend on LSD to give it to me.


----------



## soundhound (Oct 21, 2007)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> And I apologize to you personally soundhound, because you are right.
> better to resort to my creativity than depend on LSD to give it to me.


Thats the spirit!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 21, 2007)

nobuyuki said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> I decided to skim this thread, and while for personality reasons I wouldn't have recommended acid to a personality like RoseTheSexKitten, who seems to be a dramamongler, the silliness of the people flipping out over this drug is hysterical (and I mean that in both the literal and condescending rhetorical sense).  It's been a long time, but when I did a research paper on LSD *I found out that most of the unfortunate side effects were exaggerated* (anyone remember reefer mania?  Same stereotype still exists here for LSD), and furthermore many of the studies were flawed because people (not the scientists, but the people who wanted to make the drug schedule I) didn't take into account the concentration of LSD used to produce adverse side effects, or whether or not it was "pure" or "cut".
> 
> Finally, shame on all of ya who resorted to the old "well it's the law" crap.  Philosophically, does law precede ethics, or does ethics precede law?  Think about that for a second and you'll realize you're just being sheeple.  *We follow the law mainly because it matches our ethics*, and most of us have accepted a format for society to abide by to operate "fairly".  That last part is where most people simply don't ask questions and let authoritarianism take over that part of their thought process.  *If law were unquestionable* there would be no need for things like juries or lawyers :v



Didn't you also find out that acid trips can reoccur years after the user has quit?  It's one thing to take a drug for the immediate buzz, but when that drug repeats on you, without your intent, years later... man, I wouldn't want _that_ sword hanging over my head! 

As for the law, no, it's not mainly due to ethics... I can't see many people who like the idea of prison time.  Even those scumbags who have been in prison don't like it!  Call it a 50/50 mix of ethics and common sense.

The law is always questionable, since no law is truely absolute or unchangeable.  Don't forget, Prohibition was reversed.  And that law was writ in the Constitution (of which I consider only the first ten amendments writ in stone).  Look at it this way... millions of people everyday express their disagreement with speed limits by speeding, while many of these same people wouldn't even consider stealing a candybar.  Of course, that's just an example, of which many more exist.  Still, as Eevee reminds us, in the quote below, _"legalities are still a reality"_... and prison is still not a nice place to live.




			
				Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Eh.
> 
> Has anyone detected the irony in that the people crying foul about the moral and ethical arguments are doing the same thing?
> 
> ...



I have to agree with the others... excellent post, Arshes!  Wish I could have come up with such words....




			
				Eevee said:
			
		

> nobuyuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed, consider the cost of breaking the law.  A speeding ticket is one thing, prison time is another.  RTSK was lucky not to get into trouble... to continue such behavior, the risk would surely bite her butt one day.  However...




			
				RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> I suppose you are right Arshes.
> Thank you for being more enlightening than flaming.
> It's helping a lot.
> As I sit back and reread this, I can't really help but know it IS because I don't feel I have people who care for me anymore.
> ...



I'll second that... my imagination kept me going through all the times I spent up to my armpits in plaster, as a child.  I'd say your realization, as you have stated above, shows you are not a looser.  A looser never sees what needs fixing in their lives.  Take it from a fourty-five year old guy who was a teenager, once.  You're not alone.  As long as you have the ability and will to look at yourself, and the spirit to accept who you are, along with the nerve to change what needs changing, you'll always be a winner, in your own heart.  Even if others are too blind to see the value in having you as a friend... well, that makes _them_ loosers.  Take it from somebody who's been there.........


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## WillowFux (Oct 10, 2010)

whos allen. this looks complicated but lool i dont want to get in a lawsuit


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 10, 2010)

No. Unless you, OP, have a death wish or want to end up in jail.


----------



## WillowFux (Oct 10, 2010)

1 thing abot acid its always SOUR


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> No. Unless you, OP, have a death wish or want to end up in jail.


Randy... this thread is 3 years old...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 10, 2010)

WillowFux said:


> 1 thing abot acid its always SOUR



And causes people to randomly dig up three month old threads of mine. >:[


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Randy... this thread is 3 years old...



This is exactly why I fucking hate necro'd threads. Especially as old as this. saw the title, never seen it before, assumed it was a new thread.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> This is exactly why I fucking hate necro'd threads. Especially as old as this. saw the title, never seen it before, assumed it was a new thread.


Yeah. People need to learn to read the rules and get a feel for the forum before posting...


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 10, 2010)

what the fuck there's too many skunk avatars

edit: oh wait randy just doubleposted


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 10, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> what the fuck there's too many skunk avatars
> 
> edit: oh wait randy just doubleposted



Not intentionally either. I thought I had the insects thread tab up. I had to edit my double post here to fit this thread.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 10, 2010)

WillowFux is going around and randomly necroing shit and spamposting.  And there's no mods handy to swat him.  :C

Wonder whose sockpuppet he is.


----------

